# Bordeaux



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*fake car accident in a parking lot* :


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow! that's a vintage Juagar.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fine piece of art and nice pictures. But I expected some more Bordeaux cityscapes...


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

Great photos from the Parking Victor Hugo and its well-known Jaguar MK2, one of Bordeaux's famous landmarks !
Other photos from the pretty close Grosse Cloche for example ?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, more please.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Place de la Bourse :*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Bordeaux including the car in the parking. Please post more


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great photography! More please.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Mériadeck* :
Business, commercial, and sports centre & home to many local government agencies.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates again. You've got talent Felix!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the fountain in the centre.


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

Great photos! This one is outstanding. The architecture is great too.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

the *Pont de Pierre*, a bridge built by Napoléon and designed by engineer Claude Deschamps

















Another replica is the Bordeaux *Statue of Liberty*. This 2.5 m (8.2 ft) statue is in the city of Bordeaux in Southwest France. The first Bordeaux statue was seized and melted down by the Nazis in World War II. The statue was replaced in 2000 and a plaque was added to commemorate the victims of the September 11 2001 attacks.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Girondins monument and fountain :*
One of the highlights of Bordeaux. (Girondins: the people that live in the Gironde area, the Bordeaux department.)


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

La *porte Cailhau* (the *Cailhau gate* / entrance) built in the late fifteenth century, was part of the ramparts.
It acted as a triumphal arch and defensive gate.



























​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

the *Bordeaux solar plant* is the largest in an urban setting in France.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Back to Meriadeck :*


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

Magnificent !
You may take part in the Urban Photo Contest with such beautiful pics.
Please keep it up :applause:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Gustave Eiffel’s bridge :*
Built in 1858, this bridge was Gustave Eiffel’s first construction project.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Mooi!
Between, I love those trams. They look so good .


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Since you cant get enough of it :


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Ooops, *Mériadeck* again :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Bordeaux train station :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old street names and signs :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Mériadeck :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Very nice images! Subscribed!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

The only remains of the crumbling ruins of the 3rd-century amphitheatre, *Palais Gallien* :


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Again. Beautiful! .
It’s very interesting to look at these amazing photos .


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! beautiful city of contrast and cool monorail.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *CitoyenNéerlandais* & *DWest*

*Ginko district :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Zombie Walk 2012 :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Absolutely *Mériadeck* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Zombie Walk 2012 :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Definitely *Mériadeck* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful photos.
So the inhabitants of Bordeaux look like that?


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> So the inhabitants of Bordeaux look like that?


Of course we do !
Whats your point ?

*Zombie Walk 2012 :*

















​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ginko district :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

more *Ginko district :*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

félixlechat said:


> Of course we do !
> Whats your point ?


Well, you guys are the most beautiful people in the world! 
I always knew that!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice city...I like those cube-like flats.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Door knockers :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Bordeaux train station :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Mériadeck and the so called tetris building* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Door knockers :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Well, you guys are the most beautiful people in the world!


Well ... no need to mention 
Its obvious


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ginko district again:*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

the *Chartreuse cemetery*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

More from the *Zombie Walk 2012* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Mériadeck* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Mériadeck :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

The *Grand Theatre* is one of Bordeaux’s 18th-century cultural attractions, and the last surviving original wooden-framed theatre in Europe. Its neo-classical façade is particularly impressive and is matched by its interior design.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*random street art :*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Really beautiful photos.
I like your style .
Keep them going.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures. Thanks.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great pictures! I love the tramway!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *CitoyenNéerlandais*, *sky-eye* & *madridhere*

*Mériadeck :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

The only remains of the crumbling ruins of the 3rd-century amphitheatre, *Palais Gallien* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

back to the *Ginko* district :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center :*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful old & new. :cheers:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old Painted Roadside advertisements / signs :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

The only remains of the crumbling ruins of the 3rd-century amphitheatre, *Palais Gallien* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Traces of WWII :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Traces of WWII : 
Kriegsmarine uboot bunker*








​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center windows style :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center windows style :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center streets :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center streets :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center signs :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center houses :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center signs :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old city center again :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

That old city center is really beautiful.
It looks really charming on a rainy day .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Bordeuax :cheers:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *christos-greece* & *CitoyenNéerlandais*

*Back to the old city center :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*a couple doors from the old city center :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*same here :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*again :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*and again :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*old city center :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*old city center :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

The only remains of the crumbling ruins of the 3rd-century amphitheatre, *Palais Gallien* :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Bordeaux Cathedral* (*Cathédrale Saint-André de Bordeaux*) is a Roman Catholic cathedral :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ginko district :*
Ginko is located on the East bank of Bordeaux Lake. It is about to be the first eco-community in Bordeaux.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ginko district :*
Ginko is located on the East bank of Bordeaux Lake. It is about to be the first eco-community in Bordeaux.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Great architecture :cheers:.
An other new page with great photos!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *CitoyenNéerlandais*

*Door knockers :*


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very interesting thread with beautiful pictures  Thanks for sharing, my friend


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Dammit ! Those zombies wont die !
*Zombie Walk 2012 :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old & new street signs and names :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ Beautiful photos.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *RonnieR*

*random street art :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*French MUSCLE car* : Renault Gordini


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*an abandoned garage :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Garde cocu* / *Cheaters locked in* *:*

These stylized barriers separating balconies are meant to avoid the cheating husband or wife escapes ...


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That is for sure one of the best threads! It shows so good the diversity of the city! I love the pics!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely city and pictures!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *Falubaz* & *madridhere*

- Door knockers :


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^I love these details. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Bordeaux


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *openlyJane* & *christos-greece*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful photos :applause: You really have a flair for details in your photos  Thank you for sharing, félixlechat :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent updates! I love the shots of doors!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *aarhusforever* & *aljuarez*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old Painted advertisements / signs :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

J'aime bien! Pourquoi ne postez-vous pas aussi ces photos sur le forum français?


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Merci *Nijal*

*Old Painted advertisements / signs : *


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*What kind of cocktail is this ?
Beer + Lemonade + Water + Salt ?*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

From time to time, in the bend of an alley, around the corner, you make such a discovery :


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates; picturesque details.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *openlyJane*

*Old Painted advertisements / signs :* 

















​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old Painted advertisements / signs :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Great!
Between, which program do you use for your photos? .


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great! I loved those awnings over the doors too! Very Belle époque!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks *CitoyenNéerlandais* and *aljuarez*

*Abandoned* entrance to an *underground corridors* network, below the city center streets.
In the stairwell as in the tunnel, it looks like the Paris metro, with white tiles everywhere. 
A voluntary copy, in order to offer a little Parisian decor in Bordeaux.















Considered dangerous (there was sometimes not very pleasant meetings), these tunnels were closed.
Only the accesses have been blocked. However, corridors still exist and are in the state where they were back in time.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

All very stylish!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

​





















​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Abandoned garage :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Unusual :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Cour Mably :*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Old door knocker and lock :*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous updates.


----------



## eleonorpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Bordoooooooo


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- city hall council chamber : *


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- city hall council chamber :*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It is interesting to ses some street images of Bordeaux.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^Wonderful :cheers:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photography. 

Bordeaux looks beautiful.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

7838 par FantomaS !​

7837 par FantomaS !​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

- space invaders landing :


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool photographs!


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

félixlechat said:


> [L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! French cities are look beautiful women with perfume, pearls, and Lacey thong lingerie.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)




----------

